# PM content in a PC



## Juan Manuel Arcos Frank (Jan 23, 2012)

This is the question:How much gold/silver or paladium is in a computer?

We do not know the answer exactly but we do know that PM exist in minimum amounts .Well,I found an interesting article about PM content in PC,it is written in japanese,take a look.

Kindest regards.

Manuel


----------



## Claudie (Jan 23, 2012)

I downloaded it but I cannot read Japanese.... :|


----------



## Juan Manuel Arcos Frank (Jan 23, 2012)

Claudie:

Me neither,but the graphics are in english and there is an abstract in english,take a look.

Kindest regards.

Manuel


----------



## s2550 (Jan 23, 2012)

Forward to page 7, charts are in English


----------



## patnor1011 (Jan 24, 2012)

Good catch Manuel.


----------



## jack_burton (Jan 24, 2012)

Very cool. I wonder what kind of PC they used. Not all of them are built the same.


----------



## Anonymous (Jan 24, 2012)

The only way they came up with these figures is if the used a P4 board.There are not too many cpu's that will yield .008gr of Au.At that rate it would take 125 of them,to recover a gram of Au.Everything else sounds about right though.


----------



## Claudie (Jan 24, 2012)

Interesting that a CD drive contains more Gold than the processor. :|


----------



## johnny309 (Jan 24, 2012)

Sorry....but......it didn't add up.....who made this must be falling asleep

Examples:
1)CPU weight(cpu package)...503,60 grams....?
2)Electric power cover...weight=276.46....but Fe=280 and Zn=0.92
3)Cords...are listed 0 grams...but they contain Cu,Sb,Pb and plastic
4) Pb is listed everywhere....but is forbitten in solder alloys.....ROHs..

Funny joke....


----------



## Claudie (Jan 24, 2012)

johnny309 said:


> Sorry....but......it didn't add up.....who made this must be falling asleep
> 
> Examples:
> 1)CPU weight(cpu package)...503,60 grams....?
> ...




CPU package must include and Aluminum/Copper heat sink & fan
but I think you are right, the numbers don't appear to add up.... :|


----------



## Anonymous (Jan 26, 2012)

A couple of things to remember here,
#1: They are in a foreign country,and their terminology may not be exactly the same as ours.
#2 : The use the word "package" in several test results,so I am positive that it includes things like heatsinks,and fans.
#3 : Everything does sound about right if this were a P4 computer.I am sure the "cable" thing was a simple mistke,considering that they are showing over 3 ounces of copper in it.


----------



## Fischer.Dave (May 7, 2012)

Simply copy the text, page by page, into Google Translate, I only tested a few sections (3 to 5 paragraphs or so) randomly through the pdf but it seemed to work and make sense, although I'm sure many of you could make more sense of it than myself. Not sure if anyone even is interested, but I saw an opportunity to possibly add something to the discussion (a rare thing here for a newcomer). Just want to say thank you to all of the experienced members for their wisdom and to all of the "noobs" for all of their mistakes and flawed logic, a mistake is a mistake, just because its not mine doesn't mean I can't learn from it. Thanks again.


----------

